Ask HN: What milestone did you achieve this month? - JunaidBhai
======
moretai
Not really a milestone, but I've been able to somewhat relatively stick to
programming a side project. After many ideas, and much anger. I've started
working on a little project. Somehow it came together. Using react and python,
and it's a cryptocurrency app. This is big because it's the first time where I
don't feel the stress, anxiety, or rush. It's just doing it for the sake of
doing it. There is potential, but I seem to be going with the flow and it
feels good.

~~~
cwt
Congrats! I've been working on a personal project now for a couple months that
I originally conceived 2 years ago. It is still difficult to stick with but it
is getting easier the more progress I make.

------
idoh
Ran my first marathon! 10 weeks training, 0 injuries, had a fun Sunday morning
jaunt around San Francisco.

~~~
JunaidBhai
That sounds great. An inspiration for some who spend most of the time on
devices.

------
arunmib
Not sure if this would qualify, but last weekend started teaching swimming for
my 2year old. He enjoyed it the most and learnt to move in water (with float)
albeit short distance on his own. I learnt swimming when I was 23 and even now
freak out when I'm in water. Proud moment for me as his teacher.

------
krapp
Contributed to Anarki.

Nothing _great_ mind you, not even good, but it's my first practical
experience working with a Lisp.

[0][https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki](https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki)

------
raptorraver
My first profressional development project went to production.

~~~
rijoja
tell us more please

------
sloaken
Security+ Just passed a few hours ago.

------
alashley
Became a senior developer.

~~~
JunaidBhai
Congratulations on that. Hope to see you progressing.

------
grawprog
I made it one month closer to death and survived another month without dying.

~~~
JunaidBhai
You sound so low about it. It's all about the journey that matters and not the
end.

